# which 20 guage to get



## fuzzhead (Apr 12, 2004)

im looking at buying my first shotgun and im leaning towards a 20 guage. and i was hoping i could get input on which is the best gun to choose. i am not the richest guy in the world so i would like to hear about affordable firearms. somewhere under $500 
thanks
fuzzhead :biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

For a first shotgun, you can't go wrong with a 20 ga Remington 870 Wingmaster. Nice shotguns, good resale, and economical. My first shotgun was a 20 ga single shot Savage, and I loved it. I was relatively young, but I learned how to shoot and I learned how to be safe. It forced me to concentrate because I knew that I only had one shot.

I'm guessing that you are young. If not, I apologize for assuming wrong. For a first shotgun, I would stick with a single shot, a cheap double barrel, or a pump. Stay away from the semiautomatics until you get nice and comfortable.

Good luck.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

If you plan on hunting waterfowl, buy a 12 guage. It is really hard to find HEAVY 20 guage steel shot. The heaviest steel I've seen in a 20 guage load is #2's. Not exactly the best load IMO.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

20 gauge wont grow with you, get a 12 and have an all around gun, that you can use for many years to come. i agree on the 870 wingmaster, you wont regret it.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello,a 20 gauge for ducks is perfect...when i hunt ducks i use 1oz of #4 and knock em dead at 30 yds...and of course you can have the same load in a 20...for geese simply use 1 oz of #2...i always use 1 1/8 oz in a 12 gauge with great result...icannot tell the difference between 2 3/4 and 3 inch shells...i reccomand you to use an after market choke tube,preferably an extended one so the pattern will be better.If the gun is for waterfowl you should consider semi-auto's like 1100's,retails near 500$ new or maybe a used beretta pintail...stoeger are great gun too and they are cheap...from experience stay away of mossberg and charles daily...they both suck!!!

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shoot a 20 with full choke and the heaviest loads i can get, i can smoke ducks 40 + geese are a different story, i am thinking of going up to a 12 for those things, i can still kill them but i cant reach out and bring them down like a 12 with 3 1/2. 20's are sweet, light and easy to work with, i have amazed many people shooting 12 with 3 1/2 when i smoke a duck at distance. i am new to hunting geese and last year i had trouble with the 20 brings them down clean. so it depends on what u are looking to hunt.

mark


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

$500? thats more than enugh to get a good shotgun.

iv had good experiences with a new Engand Arms 20ga. single shot, and i KNOW they are well uner $500.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

go with the 12 wingmaster. an excelent gun for the money. probably the most reliable pump gun ever made. i think there just under 500. my .02


----------

